# Suche g-police jacke &amp; pc game



## matix (3. November 2009)

Hallo leute Spieler,war schon ewig hier nicht mehr im Pcgames gewesen. Immer nur auf PCGH    


  Meine frage ich suche die Orginal G-Police Jacke von Diesel. Vielleicht
  hat sie ja noch jemand im schrank. ist wie so ein kindheitstraum.
  außerdem suche ich auch noch das pc game... wenn es jemanden in orginal
  verpackung hat. psx habe ich schon alle beide teile. Bin natürlich
  allem interessiert deswegen schreibt mir sofort. icq nr 229236647 ,
  email jacuzza@aol.com

   achja preis spielt erst einmal keine rolle ! 

  Sorry liebe moderatoren vielleicht könnt ihr ja mein anderen post löschen 

_gunteredit:
 doppelposting gekübelt!_


----------

